# Free Drawings!



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey guys. So I may be grounded soon due to whatever my Chem grade is. As always I'm going to be bored out of my mind so I thought hey why not draw? Then it came to me.. what? What would I draw? I love drawing horses and I know that you guys have so many beautiful ones! 

I have a couple samples on here and even more on my other computer but it doesn't have internet. I would use a floppy but apparently my computers hate me and won't let me format them...

Anyway if you would like to have a picture of your horse, pet, or family member drawn... (exactly as the picture!) Send me the pics you wan't drawn with any extra details if you like! I just need some base picture at least and I will do my best. Hope you guys like them and remember... they're 100% free ^.^


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

oh oh oh i want one i just have to get my stupid computer to upload the pics now


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

lol ok ^.^ just post it here or pm it to me when you get the chance. If you don't give me details chances are it will end up exactly like the picture too.. possibly with or without most or all or some of the background.. lol just depends on how much you tell me you want or don't want ^.^


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

oh oh pick me too! would you like to draw my pony? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Of Course! Just send me the pic! ^.^


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Okay thanks alot! ^.^ minus the dirt lol.she likes to roll


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

ok then ^.^ I'll hopefully have it done by monday at the latest. Though probably sooner. It is possible it may take longer though depending on if I'm grounded.. (to put up anyway)


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Okay thats fine  no rush.thank you very much ^.^


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Okay thats fine  no rush.thank you very much ^.^


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

*Me too!*

Would you do one for me???


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I would love one! Is this picture okay? I don't think I have any larger one's, my mom and I crop them all to save space...


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

This is my pony.. If you could do him that would be great!!!! [/img]


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*could you draw shade?*

would you be able to draw shade
here is some pictures you can chose wihich one you would like to draw


----------



## ~MavvyMyBeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

_Would you draw my pony? You don't have to though, I see you've got alot to do already!

But if you've got the time then here's a pic.










Thanks._


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Um, just conserning Karakars post, thats not your horse is it? I am confused, cause according to other posts Mathew owns 'Shade'
Please explain...??


----------



## Painted1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohmygod! Can you draw my babies?? Haha, only if you want to..... I'll give you a gazillion options!!!! 

This is Adria:


























This is Shep:


















This is Justin:


























This is Mr. Digger (he does have a little, little tiny white half-star, don't think you can see it):


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lokibusterlover (Sep 16, 2007)

if you have time good you draw my horse

http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh54/lokiluver/favoritepictureofloki.jpg

i would apreciate it if you have time


----------

